# Need ghost shrimp food free or really cheap asap



## Ghost shrimp300 (Aug 27, 2013)

I have a shrimp with eggs and need microworms or vinegar eels but can't afford them so maybe if the babies survive I could trade you some shrimp for free food and probably will have more babies you just ship or I can ship if you send me about a dollar or so we can work something out a trade or cheap price. Thanks!!!! ASAP bye.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Microworm starter kits are only around $3 on eBay.


----------



## Ghost shrimp300 (Aug 27, 2013)

shannonpwns said:


> Microworm starter kits are only around $3 on eBay.


Thanks but they take too long to ship and my eggs will hatch really soon so if I could meet someone or make a trade Thad be great. Thanks! ASAP


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Where do you live? Someone might be near you and have cultures if you are lucky.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i'm pretty sure ghost shrimp larvae are too small to eat microworms and vinegar eels.

actually i'm pretty sure shrimp dont eat those things.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes. Most dwarf Shrimps are not invertebrates of prey, ie, they do not hunt down other living creatures. Ghost shrimps larvae feed off micro organism which cannot be seen by the naked eye. you might have a better chance trying to raise them on insofuria.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ghost shrimp300 (Aug 27, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Where do you live? Someone might be near you and have cultures if you are lucky.


I'm in San Antonio. Thanks!!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

culture some infusoria by putting some tank water and a lettuce leaf in a glass on a sunny window. 24-48 hrs later you will have infusoria. do 3 or 4 of these 24 hrs apart to keep up supply. when the water gets cloudy you have infusoria culture ready.


----------

